# dêkovat and case



## Don't-seek-don't-find

I would like to know if using these combinations of dêkovat and case are correct (from grammar perspective) and if a person would ever use them that way in day to day talk?

"Dêkuju evu" (Eva in the accusative case) and "Evo dêkuju" (Eva in the vocative)

Thanks! this is my first post so starting off with something simple.


----------



## Emys

Don't-seek-don't-find said:


> "Dêkuju evu" (Eva in the accusative case) Děkuju Evě (dative case) I'm giving thanks to Eve
> "Evo dêkuju" (Eva in the vocative) Evo, děkuju ti - Thank you, Eve


----------



## Don't-seek-don't-find

So "děkovat" is one of those verbs that take a particular/specific case?

thanks!


----------



## Emys

děkovat _komu_ (dative) _za co_ (accusative) - thank _sb for sth_


----------



## Don't-seek-don't-find

From grammar perspective is it correct to write/say  "Děkuju Evě za knihu"  when I'm directly talking to the person who gave me the book? 

or should it be expressed this way when talking to the person "Evo, děkuju ti za knihu" super literal translation "Eva, I am giving thanks to you for book"             
                                                                          or this "Evo, ti za knihu děkuju"  super literal translation " Eva, to you for book I am giving thanks"
                                                                             also "Evo, za knihu děkuju ti"    "Eva, for book I am giving thanks to you"


and in normal day to day talk it would be like saying "Eva, thanks for the book"

thanks! any correction whatsoever is welcome


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Don't-seek-don't-find said:


> From grammar perspective is it correct to write/say  "Děkuju Evě za knihu"  when I'm directly talking to the person who gave me the book?


If you were talking to Eva, you wouldn't say "I thank Eva for the book". 

Yes, the correct answer is your version "Evo, děkuju ti za knihu".

Czech word order is much more flexible than English, but it has its limits. Often the word order is changed to bring out emphasis, but emphasis is also expressed by stressing the right word, and by the appropriate intonation, and if necessary by adding intensifiers.

"Evo, ti za knihu děkuju"   (No-one would say this)
Evo, za knihu děkuju ti" - unlikely to be said, but possible. (*Děkuju* would carry the stress. Ti would probably be omitted.)

Evo, za knihu ti *děkuju*. (Stresses* thank*) Eva, I *thank *you for the book (I don't curse you for it)

Evo, za knihu děkuju *tobě* (, ne jemu) (stresses *you* - tobě is the long or strong form of the dative, ti is the short or weak form), Eva, I thank _*you *_for the book (, not him).

Evo, za knihu ti dekuju *j**á*!  Eva, it's *me* thanking you for the book (not him). 

Evo, já ti děkuju za* knihu*. Eva, it's the *book* I'm thanking you for (not the beer)
Evo, za *knihu* ti děkuju. Eva, it's the* book* I'm thanking you for (not the beer)

The word order can also be affected by the context. 
In the first example (Evo, za knihu ti *děkuju*), the book has already been referred to previously in the conversation. Knihu is not stressed.


----------



## Emys

Don't-seek-don't-find said:


> and in normal day to day talk it would be like saying "Eva, thanks for the book"


Evo, díky za (tu) knihu.
Dík(y) za tu knihu, Evo.


----------



## Don't-seek-don't-find

I've been seriously teaching myself czech for a couple of months, and realized that it's better to understand concepts rathar than blatantly memorizing verb conjugations and declension patterns. 

thanks for the examples and explanations! Conceptually clear!


----------

